# Warning light on/off



## 2ndgeargrind (Mar 22, 2009)

A week ago I bought on O1 wolfsburg jetta 1.8t. After leaving the dealership a few miles down the road the oil light and buzzer went off. I actully stalled the car out and when i restarted it the buzzer was off. then went i took off down the road and got to second gear it came on again. i pulled up to a stop sign and the car stalled out on its own. i pushed it off the road i let it set and then started it up and headed back to the dealership. once on the road it was fine until 2 gear and minimal rpms. I took the car back to the dealership and they called the local vw dealership. They give him some ideas one was to drop the oil pan and look for sludge and clean it out and put new synthetic oil in and filter. That was done and the car was great. The car now has about 400 no problem miles since the oil change. Today after driving 30 miles or so as we pulled in to a restaurant the light and buzzer came on!







We eat our meal an 1 hour later i started the car and everything was fine. Same stop and go driving and 30 miles home at 65 miles an hour and car is still fine







Please help any info would be great!


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Warning light on/off (2ndgeargrind)*

There is obviously a problem, take it back to the dealer and get them to fix it right this time before you lose the turbo if it is low oil pressure. Good luck


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

What he said. You've only had the car a week, take it back and tell them to fix it right.


----------

